# Scorpion Full system with stage 2 Completed!



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, I've got an Audi TT TSFI 61 plate (s line) black edition. 
I've looked at getting a new exhaust system, not really for power gains but more for a decent sound. I know I could go direct to Audi but don't want to get stung by them before getting abit more knowledge. Would I need a new system, or I could I just get a sports cat? Or would I benefit from a de-cat pipe instead and are there any implications with either of them? And how much am I looking at paying?

Any relevant help is beneficial as my last car was a Corsa so don't really know much about exhausts for Audi.

Thanks.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I went for a Scorpion cat back, love it to bit's, sounds great, looks stunning.
Read about it here
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=342793&hilit=CAT+back+fitted


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> I went for a Scorpion cat back, love it to bit's, sounds great, looks stunning.
> Read about it here
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=342793&hilit=CAT+back+fitted


Thanks mate, Notts is abit far away from me - is there any reason you didn't go for a decat? Did you have to mess around with a remap with your new cat back?


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Tom_TTSline said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > I went for a Scorpion cat back, love it to bit's, sounds great, looks stunning.
> ...


Once you decat you must get a stage2 map straight away. Nothing wrong with that just extra dollar. With a car back you would need any remaps at all.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Also decat would fail MOT. Ive got the BCS powervalve on my TTS. Great system and sounds spot on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

i was wondering with me having a 2007 tfsi, are the exhausts the same for the facelift and pre facelift, with the valance and bumper being different do they still exit in the same place?


----------



## TimGTT (Mar 2, 2014)

I am considering a scorpion for my 2011 2.0tfsi. Am I right in thinking the cat back one can just be fitted with no additional mods or maps required from standard? If so I think I'll go for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

TimGTT said:


> I am considering a scorpion for my 2011 2.0tfsi. Am I right in thinking the cat back one can just be fitted with no additional mods or maps required from standard? If so I think I'll go for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct  only DP/sports cat requires a remap. Well thats how it is on the TTS anyways

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

TTSam said:


> Also decat would fail MOT. Ive got the BCS powervalve on my TTS. Great system and sounds spot on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you got a video of this and how much did you pay for it? Can you get them for the TT sline?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

If you go on youtube and type in BCS powervalve they have a vid of Dans old TT with the system on it. It was a 2.0TFSI. I dont have a vid of mine. As per price best to contact them as they have so many options to choose from on each exhaust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

TTSam said:


> If you go on youtube and type in BCS powervalve they have a vid of Dans old TT with the system on it. It was a 2.0TFSI. I dont have a vid of mine. As per price best to contact them as they have so many options to choose from on each exhaust.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks pal, so based on a decent sound that's not absolutely ridiculous and chavy, would you suggest cat back, sports cat, or de cat?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Personal opinion id have the full turbo back powervalve system with 200cell sports cat. That way you have quiet when you want and louder if you want it. Cant lose. Plus no drone on motorway. With a cat back you wont get a massive differance in noise. And decat is good for the flow but just a hassle when i comes to MOT time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

TTSam said:


> Personal opinion id have the full turbo back powervalve system with 200cell sports cat. That way you have quiet when you want and louder if you want it. Cant lose. Plus no drone on motorway. With a cat back you wont get a massive differance in noise. And decat is good for the flow but just a hassle when i comes to MOT time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And how much is that full turbo system going to set me back roughly?
Will it be stupidly loud with a decat? (And will I just need to swap the pipes over if I went for a decat?) I know a garage that I can get round that MOT time so that wouldn't be a problem?


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Tom_TTSline said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Personal opinion id have the full turbo back powervalve system with 200cell sports cat. That way you have quiet when you want and louder if you want it. Cant lose. Plus no drone on motorway. With a cat back you wont get a massive differance in noise. And decat is good for the flow but just a hassle when i comes to MOT time.
> ...


The main issue about going full decat (on top of MOT and insurance/Audi if they really want to annoy you if there is an accident) is that everyone is going to smell the additional toxic gas :/ That's the reason I didn't go full decat on mine (it's even worse on a roadster obviously).

Audi refused to reimbourse Joerek on this forum even though the car was under warranty because it was decat (the mechanical issue had nothing to do about it) -> same thing can happen with your insurance


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Vassilis said:


> Tom_TTSline said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


I see, will have a look into this, my warranty is only for a year anyway!


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Sports cat is the best compromise tbh if you want a couple more HP, noise and want to keep things legal


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Vassilis said:


> Sports cat is the best compromise tbh if you want a couple more HP, noise and want to keep things legal


Is a sports cat a lot louder than a normal cat back system? I end up having to hit 4000 RPM to hear mine which means im using a hell of a lot more fuel than I need too.


----------



## Sandjunkie (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom_TTSline said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Also decat would fail MOT. Ive got the BCS powervalve on my TTS. Great system and sounds spot on
> ...


Nigel at BCS is looking for a black edition s-line to mock up. Please do it.. then I can order one to the states


----------



## Sandjunkie (Jun 9, 2013)

yep thats on a 2.0 TT with a TTS valence. We need something just like it that fits this. PM BCS NIGE and see if you guys can get something together [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Sandjunkie said:


> Tom_TTSline said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


That's pretty much mine then, also got the exhausts.. 1 either side (like the TTS) Nigel BCS what can you do? haha


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Tom_TTSline said:


> Vassilis said:
> 
> 
> > Sports cat is the best compromise tbh if you want a couple more HP, noise and want to keep things legal
> ...


It mainly depends on the silencers (or the lack of silencers) for the noise.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Tom_TTSline said:


> Hi everyone, I've got an Audi TT TSFI 61 plate (s line) black edition.
> I've looked at getting a new exhaust system, not really for power gains but more for a decent sound. I know I could go direct to Audi but don't want to get stung by them before getting abit more knowledge. Would I need a new system, or I could I just get a sports cat? Or would I benefit from a de-cat pipe instead and are there any implications with either of them? And how much am I looking at paying?
> 
> Any relevant help is beneficial as my last car was a Corsa so don't really know much about exhausts for Audi.
> ...


If you only want more sound, then just get a catback (Milltek for example) without the silencer  + a remap on top of it obviously  The catback should be a bit less than 1000£. = around 250bhp on your car with the Stage 1 remap

The sports cat won't change much for the noise, it's only useful if you want a stage 2 remap (in which case you'll need the full line: downpipe, sports cat and catback which costs around 2000£). = around 270bhp on your car with the Stage 2 remap


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

Simple decat of secondaries seems the way to go and best bang for buck. No mot failure either and extra noise only when the sport button is on or valve mod done.

Seems anything further is for weight saving or stage 2 and beyond in which case a full titanium scorpion seems the way forward


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Uncle_rob said:


> Simple decat of secondaries seems the way to go and best bang for buck. No mot failure either and extra noise only when the sport button is on or valve mod done.
> 
> Seems anything further is for weight saving or stage 2 and beyond in which case a full titanium scorpion seems the way forward


Isnt this only relevant to the TTRS?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

BCS Powervalve - it's a no-brainier really! Your car will sound absolutely amazing and you'll never look back - top quality system! It's the best modification I've ever done to my car, by a country mile!


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> BCS Powervalve - it's a no-brainier really! Your car will sound absolutely amazing and you'll never look back - top quality system! It's the best modification I've ever done to my car, by a country mile!


I think I'll give them a call tomorrow, how much did it cost pal? And was there different exhausts to choose from in regards to sound? 
Cheers


----------



## Sandjunkie (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom_TTSline said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > BCS Powervalve - it's a no-brainier really! Your car will sound absolutely amazing and you'll never look back - top quality system! It's the best modification I've ever done to my car, by a country mile!
> ...


Let me know if you get something setup with Nigel. Thanks.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Sandjunkie said:


> Tom_TTSline said:
> 
> 
> > MINI-TTGuy said:
> ...


 will do. 
When you say he's looking for a 'mock up' what do you mean?


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

I've also looked at getting a supersprint system... What's peoples thoughts on them?


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

update, just rang scorpion, full system with sports cat is 1200 inc vat
half system with sports cat is 575 inc vat

That reasonable?


----------



## edd666999 (Aug 1, 2012)

If the goal is noise pure and simple all you need is a catback system:

http://www.cobrasport.com/index.php/cob ... -1578.html

They have a video at the bottom of theirs.

This replaces the exhaust from the middle of the car to the back. Doesn't touch the cat/cats doesn't require any remaps and doesn't add any power.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

edd666999 said:


> If the goal is noise pure and simple all you need is a catback system:
> 
> http://www.cobrasport.com/index.php/cob ... -1578.html
> 
> ...


If I want it popping and stuff surely I'll need either a de-cat or full system though?


----------



## edd666999 (Aug 1, 2012)

Tom_TTSline said:


> edd666999 said:
> 
> 
> > If the goal is noise pure and simple all you need is a catback system:
> ...


The noise in the first part of the video for the cat back only was what you will get if you remove the restriction of the OEM back boxes, but yes if you want much more noise and popping the less restrictive the better the 2nd part of the video is a fully de cat system (IMO far too noisy lol but each to their own!).


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

edd666999 said:


> Tom_TTSline said:
> 
> 
> > edd666999 said:
> ...


Just rang nige at power valve who was very helpful, and so were scorpion - not a great deal in price really, and both about the same distance away from me. 
Got to decide today who I go for..


----------



## edd666999 (Aug 1, 2012)

Between those 2 id be all over nige like a rash


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

edd666999 said:


> Between those 2 id be all over nige like a rash


He certainly seemed to know his stuff.
Then gotta decide if its decat or not. So many decisions...


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I cant recommend nige and BCS highly enought. Seriously brilliant customer service and aftercare. And the quality of the product is top draw. Those guys really know what they are doing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edd666999 (Aug 1, 2012)

Tom_TTSline said:


> edd666999 said:
> 
> 
> > Between those 2 id be all over nige like a rash
> ...


If you have a friendly MOT guy then do it. Remember you're going to need a remap also.


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

TTSam said:


> I cant recommend nige and BCS highly enought. Seriously brilliant customer service and aftercare. And the quality of the product is top draw. Those guys really know what they are doing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

TTSam said:


> I cant recommend nige and BCS highly enought. Seriously brilliant customer service and aftercare. And the quality of the product is top draw. Those guys really know what they are doing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


***UPDATE***

I've spoke to Nige, pretty much all booked for the first week in june with a full bcs powervalve system, induction kit and stage 2 revo remap in the pipeline aswell..


----------



## Sandjunkie (Jun 9, 2013)

Awesome! Tell Nige to make 2 because I will be buying the next one. Tom what year is your TT?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I think you made a good decision there. Great piece of kit the BCS exhaust which was developed on my car, thinking of taking my new Merc to them to get a bit more out of the exhaust now :lol: It sounds awesome but most importantly, it's of fantastic build quality with absolutely no expense spared.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Sandjunkie said:


> Awesome! Tell Nige to make 2 because I will be buying the next one. Tom what year is your TT?


61 plate pal.



McKenzie said:


> I think you made a good decision there. Great piece of kit the BCS exhaust which was developed on my car, thinking of taking my new Merc to them to get a bit more out of the exhaust now :lol: It sounds awesome but most importantly, it's of fantastic build quality with absolutely no expense spared.


good to hear, heard really good stuff about the sound of these so looking forward to it!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Tom_TTSline said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > I cant recommend nige and BCS highly enought. Seriously brilliant customer service and aftercare. And the quality of the product is top draw. Those guys really know what they are doing
> ...


Bcs is a good idea.

The other bit not so much lol


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Tom_TTSline said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > I cant recommend nige and BCS highly enought. Seriously brilliant customer service and aftercare. And the quality of the product is top draw. Those guys really know what they are doing
> ...


You know it makes sense! You'll be delighted with the exhaust!


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

SuperRS said:


> Tom_TTSline said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


You don't think Remaping a TT is worth the money? Going from 200bhp normal to 260?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom_TTSline said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Tom_TTSline said:
> ...


Yes worth it but hes talking about the fact you have picked revo instead of apr 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

I've never even heard of APR, head very good reviews about Revo though.


----------



## Sandjunkie (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom_TTSline said:


> I've never even heard of APR, head very good reviews about Revo though.


APR is the way to go.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Sandjunkie said:


> Tom_TTSline said:
> 
> 
> > I've never even heard of APR, head very good reviews about Revo though.
> ...


What are the benefits from an APR remap to a revo remap?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom_TTSline said:


> Sandjunkie said:
> 
> 
> > Tom_TTSline said:
> ...


Free updates if you go stage 2-2+ etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

now that's interesting... so in that case why doesn't everyone pay for stage 1, then upgrade to a 2+ free of charge?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

All the same cost for the remap. But anything over stage 1 requires hardware upgrades

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

TTSam said:


> All the same cost for the remap. But anything over stage 1 requires hardware upgrades
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, I see. I wont be going anything further than a stage 2 anyway pal.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

After weeks of thinking and doing some research, I think I have finally made my decision, after speaking with Nige from BCS power valve at length, and other forum members on here, and hearing the best reviews possible and cant praise him enough for the time he took to respond to all my questions, I have unfortunately decided that I wont be going with BCS.

Why, you ask?

90% of it was down to him having the car between 2-5 days. Although this is better in the sense that he wants the system to be perfect, and his customer service is second to none, due to work and other commitments I physically cannot afford to be without a car for that amount of days 100 miles away, from where I live. I cannot praise this guy enough, and if your commitments allows you too leave the car for that length of time, I would recommend 100%

I am about to strike a deal with Awesome GTI on a scorpion system and an APR stage 2 remap - that can be done on the same day.

I will update once booked in this month, with pictures before and after fitting and sound clips once all sorted.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how come the car would be away for this lenght of time?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Nige and Dave at BCS are perfectionists, they build the system there and then and wont let it leave till its perfect. Had mine just over a week while developing a system for my TTS and i couldnt be happier. Well worth the wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

TTSam said:


> Nige and Dave at BCS are perfectionists, they build the system there and then and wont let it leave till its perfect. Had mine just over a week while developing a system for my TTS and i couldnt be happier. Well worth the wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was yours one of the prototypes for the TTS ?


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

KammyTT said:


> how come the car would be away for this lenght of time?


As my car would of been a mock up, they fit it perfect as TTsam said, just cant afford to be without a car for a week.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

mwad said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Nige and Dave at BCS are perfectionists, they build the system there and then and wont let it leave till its perfect. Had mine just over a week while developing a system for my TTS and i couldnt be happier. Well worth the wait
> ...


Was the very first 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

if i get an exhaust system do i need to get it remapped.

why do i need to have a remap to fit an exhaust system (full system)

what are my options of exhaust systems with a remap or without a remap.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

andrecc said:


> if i get an exhaust system do i need to get it remapped.
> 
> why do i need to have a remap to fit an exhaust system (full system)
> 
> what are my options of exhaust systems with a remap or without a remap.


Because your car is turbo'd, when getting a full system there will be a lag. Correct me someone if I'm wrong, with a cat back you wont need a remap its just for a full system. There is loads of systems out there, both doing full systems and cat backs, to name a few.

-Scorpion
-Bcs powervalve
-Cobra
-Armytrix


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

andrecc said:


> if i get an exhaust system do i need to get it remapped.
> 
> why do i need to have a remap to fit an exhaust system (full system)
> 
> what are my options of exhaust systems with a remap or without a remap.


Remap is not needed with only a catback, but it can still be done to optimise. If you go for the downpipe with a sports cat, then it's highly recommended or you will lose potential gains.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

After all the discussions regarding exhausts, I still haven't chose a system. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I've spoke with Scorpion, BCS, Armytrix and there's issues with them all.

Numerous reasons, some down to cost (armytrix), BCS having to have the car for a week which I cant afford to do, due to my job, and then scorpion I'm not over struck on the sound. With all due respect with me spending a lot of money on a system I want to make sure its perfect.

Without creating a new exhaust thread, I thought I'd ask on this one here. To improve sound, has anyone just replaced the cat for a de-cat pipe on a 2.0L TSFI standard system and what was the sound difference?

Thanks

8)


----------



## BCS Nige (May 11, 2013)

Tom_TTSline said:


> After all the discussions regarding exhausts, I still haven't chose a system. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I've spoke with Scorpion, BCS, Armytrix and there's issues with them all.
> 
> Numerous reasons, some down to cost (armytrix), BCS having to have the car for a week which I cant afford to do, due to my job, and then scorpion I'm not over struck on the sound. With all due respect with me spending a lot of money on a system I want to make sure its perfect.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom
In reality how long could you be without the car for...?
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

All booked in with power valve on the 3rd and 4th of October anyway, cant wait


----------



## BCS Nige (May 11, 2013)

Tom_TTSline said:


> All booked in with power valve on the 3rd and 4th of October anyway, cant wait


looking forward to seeing you Tom
Cheers
Nige


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Tom_TTSline said:


> All booked in with power valve on the 3rd and 4th of October anyway, cant wait


You won't be disappointed! Very pleased with the system recently fitted to my 2.0 TFSI 

Phil


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Tom_TTSline said:
> 
> 
> > All booked in with power valve on the 3rd and 4th of October anyway, cant wait
> ...


Spot on, what system did you go for? Turbo back with 200 cel? As mines the 2.0 TSFI.


----------



## BCS Nige (May 11, 2013)

We did the full turbo back Powervalve on Phils TT...

viewtopic.php?f=153&t=745201


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

BCS Nige said:


> We did the full turbo back Powervalve on Phils TT...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=153&t=745201


Not my cup of tea to transform a TT into a TTRS, but cant wait for mine now!


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

I agreed to go with a scorpion exhaust fully de-cat system with APR stage 2 for my Audi TTSline.

After months (and I mean months) of talking I decided I would finally go ahead. Last Saturday I travelled up to Irlam, Manchester and dropped the car off by 8.30am. They were expecting it to be done around 3.30pm. I received a call at 1.15pm saying it was all finished and the dyno results were looking positive - the car went from 225BHP to 282BHP. the system sounds great and the torque and speed is much improved.

A big shout out to Hassan who I did pester for ages and finally sorted me a great deal and got it all sorted.

Here is a picture, I did try to upload a couple of videos but the forum doesn't support .mov or something!

If someone can tell me how to upload the videos I will!


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Tom...I have so many questions but totally lost with the terminology.
Was the conversion expensive? How does it sound compared with standard.How much better than standard power wise does it feel to drive/how does it differ in response.Do you need to have the engine re mapped or can you simply change the exhaust.Is it noticeably louder than standard.
Sorry for being totally naïve.

Add5y


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Add5y said:


> Hi Tom...I have so many questions but totally lost with the terminology.
> Was the conversion expensive? How does it sound compared with standard.How much better than standard power wise does it feel to drive/how does it differ in response.Do you need to have the engine re mapped or can you simply change the exhaust.Is it noticeably louder than standard.
> Sorry for being totally naïve.
> 
> Add5y


I asked all these questions, so don't worry about it. The remap and exhaust system cost me all in £1600 - its gone from the 225 BHP to 282BHP with a full de-cat exhaust system, APR remap stage 2 and a full carbon induction kit. The difference in response is incredible. The torque and pull is so much better. 
For example, if you were in 4th gear doing 40mph, when the car is standard if you put your foot full the floor it would take about 10mph or 5-6 seconds for it to really pick up speed. - this pulls instantly.

With any exhaust cat back - you wont need a remap.

With a sports cat, or de-cat full system you will need a remap as the car will run too rich - and will incur boost creep - the boost will kick in at varied points instead of where it should.

The exhaust has a great burble and rasp when putting your foot down, it does get quite loud or very loud at 3400-4000RPM. and going through down its a nice deep bassy sound. Worth every penny imo. - how a sports car should sound.


----------



## BCS Nige (May 11, 2013)

Glad that you're happy with the package Tom...

Tom was originally down to help us to develop our Powervalve S Line system to add to our existing range of TT exhaust systems, but sadly couldn't afford the time required (2 days) to complete the development (see earlier in the thread).

However, if anyone still wants to take advantage of helping with the project then the price would be extremely favourable.
Please bear in mind the variable valve technology emplyed within the PV system means that no re map is necessry.
the system will also be supplied with our oversized fully road legal motorsport cat, and there is absolutely no drone, or excessive unwanted noise at any part of the driving experience.

http://www.powervalve.co.uk/products/audi/tt/mk2.html

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

BCS Nige said:


> Glad that you're happy with the package Tom...
> 
> Tom was originally down to help us to develop our Powervalve S Line system to add to our existing range of TT exhaust systems, but sadly couldn't afford the time required (2 days) to complete the development (see earlier in the thread).
> 
> ...


Nige was a great help and sadly due to work priorities I couldn't do the 2 days. Nige is great bloke with what looks like a superb system on offer, defiantly worth a thought.


----------

